

Ember 1.0 RC2 - afshinmeh
http://emberjs.com/blog/2013/03/30/ember-1-0-rc2.html

======
manmal
Is there a browser compatibility table for RC2? Would be interesting to know
what IE versions are ok, or even what features to avoid in order to get it to
work on IE X or Opera Y.

------
1qaz2wsx3edc
While going 1.0 is neat, it bugs me that ember-data isn't considered a part of
the core. It feels like an important chunk of the framework is missing.

~~~
tomdale
Ember Data is overkill for many use cases.

It may seem counterintuitive, but because Ember's object model is so powerful,
you don't need a lot of the model-specific sugar that other libraries provide
you—it's baked into every object.

To see how easy it is to fetch records using the tools in Ember, see Robin
Ward's blog post: <http://eviltrout.com/2013/03/23/ember-without-data.html>

~~~
1qaz2wsx3edc
Yes, but use cases still exist.

It seems you're suggesting to manage your data model and wrap it with ember.
This is specifically something that makes me feel squeamish. I feel like this
is a distinct job for a framework, an important one non-the-less. Without it,
you need to do leg work, and projects done in ember will have different
implementations, a framework should provide common grammer for common things.
Lastly, a data model can provide powerful features and optimizations.

I'm probably just reiterating your wish list. Just keep on baking it. :)

Thanks for the link, I've read it before, but it was nice to revisit it.

------
pibefision
Any idea about how to implement Adsense inside and ember app?

